# Musik von DVD auf Audio CD



## koma666 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hat jemand ein tutorial gesehen wie man das am schnellsten macht?

sagen wir, z.B. 
Grönemeyer Mensch tour auf DVD
Ich möchte gerne alle lieder auf eine musik cd.

Ich hab mir das so gedacht, ich saug mit smartripper die VOBs runter,
zieh mir mit irgendeinem programm den Audiostream raus ( nur mit welchem? )
und trenn mit nero die Lieder.

Dankeschön.


----------



## hoschi (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich nehme immer den AC3 Decoder für sowas
[http://www.ac3dec.com]

Schöne Feiertage noch.


----------



## ramazotti (28. Januar 2004)

*musik von ner dvd speichern*

wir funktioniert das mit dem ac3dec... will auch von ner dvd ein lied als audio speichern, aber komm überhaupt nicht klar....

Danke


----------



## hoschi (28. Januar 2004)

Ist im Grunde ganz einfach:
wie "koma666" oben schon beschrieben hat die VOB(s) auf die Festplatte ziehen, im AC3decoder im Listenfeld den Codec für CD auswählen, als WAV speichern anklicken und dann die jeweilige VOB öffnen. Diese wird mit dem Öffnen automatisch als WAV konvertiert und an den selben Ort gespeichert wo die VOB ist.


----------

